
BiwaScheme (is a Scheme interpreter written in JavaScript) - tosh
https://www.biwascheme.org/
======
bjoli
Pretty typical that it doesn't have hygienic macros. Scheme is mostly a pretty
simple language to implement. Even things like call/cc is easy if you
transform it to CPS.

Hygienic macros however is very much not a simple thing. You usually just copy
one of the existing implementations.

